# Lids from Menards, Empire, anyone used them?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

They're on clearance, wondering if I should buy some.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

No personal experience with them (not available around here) but I did see a discussion about them on another canning forum with pictures of failures. Supposedly, per that discussion, they are somewhat thinner and more prone to buckling. But the follow-up was if you take extra care to not over-tighten the rings on them they work ok.

Then I saw this negative review of them on Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/fleetfarm/posts/944080928986336


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, thanks, I may pick up a few boxes to try myself, I can use them for dry storage as well and maybe try for jams.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

I bought a few boxes from Menards. Not going to do it again. I think out of 15 Jars 4 failed to seal.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

I might get some for herbal preparations. Those aren't canned, I just need a watertight lid to store them with.


----------



## OafDawg (Apr 16, 2012)

I really can't see where the lids from Menards would be of any different quality as long as they are name brand. A Ball lid is a Ball lid. I'm sure they don't have two different lines at the Ball factory, one making cheap lids for Menards and another making good ones to ship elsewhere.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

OafDawg said:


> I really can't see where the lids from Menards would be of any different quality as long as they are name brand. A Ball lid is a Ball lid. I'm sure they don't have two different lines at the Ball factory, one making cheap lids for Menards and another making good ones to ship elsewhere.


They aren't made by Ball. They are made by Empire, a totally different company.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I've tried the Empire lids and won't make that mistake again. They might be alright for waterbath, but pressure canning was a miserable fail. Out of 14 jars, 4 failed... Not operator error. I've been canning for over thirty years.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Not sure where we got them, but used off brand lids one year. Several of them buckled. 

LuLu


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife gets hers from the Mennonites and likes them. 

big rockpile


----------

